# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  جائزة : اكتب 50 موضوع أومشاركة هادفة فى المنتدى واحصل على مدونة الكترونية مجانية

## هيثم الفقى

*حصريا بمنتدى الدكتورة الفاضلة / شيماء عطا الله أعلن عن جائزة على النحو التالى:* 
*تاريخ الاعلان عن الجائزة : اليوم الجمعة الموافق 19/3/2010 وتنتهى مدة الاعلان عن الجائزة بعد ثلاثة أشهر فى اليوم الموافق ل 18/6/2010* 

**مواصفات الجائزة : الحصول على مدونة الكترونية مرتبطة بجوجل أدسنس*  

*+ تصميم خاص + 20 موضوع حصرى عربى أو انجليزى + محتوى تلقائى متجدد على مدار الساعة + حساب على twitter مرتبط بالمدونة به 200 متتبع + اشهار بكافة محركات البحث والخلاصات ....* 

**عدد المدونات : مفتوح وللعضو الفائز مدونة واحدة , بحيث تتاح الفرصة لباقى الأعضاء ليحصل كلا منهم على مدونته اذا ما توافرت فيه الشروط المتطلبة للفوز بالجائزة ........*  



**الشروط التى يجب توافرها فى العضو الفائز:-*
*1-* *ان يكون حسن السمعة فى المنتدى.*
*2-* *ان يكون له بعد تاريخ الاعلان عن الجائزة 50 مشاركة هادفة بالمنتدى يتخللهم على الأقل 10 موضوعات .*
*فى حالة الاعلان عن فائزين :-*
*ستكتب أسماؤهم بذات الموضوع وعلى العضو الذى يعلن فوزة بمدونة الكترونية أن يبعث لى رسالة خاصة مذكور فيها التالى :*
*1-* *الحساب البريدى الخاص به المقبول لدى جوجل أدسنس.*
*2-* *حساب آخر خاص به على بريد* *gmail** .*
*3-* *العنوان الذى يريده لمدونته ووصفها فيما لا يزيد عن سطرين .*
*4-* *المحتوى الذى يريده لمدونته وعما اذا كان باللغة العربية أو الأجنبية .*
*5-* *الاسم الحركى الذى يريده ليكون بحسابه فى الشبكة الاجتماعية* twitter

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify]
*على العضو الذى تتوافر شروط الحصول على جائزة فيه وذلك بعد تاريخ الاعلان عنها أن يتقدم بذكر اسمه الكريم بالمنتدى فى هذا الموضوع كى يتم فحص مشاركاته وموضوعاته والتأكد من تمام استيفائه للشروط المتطلبة للفائز بالجائزة.....*
*تمنياتنا القلبية لجميع الأعضاء بالتوفيق.....*
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*هذا الموضوع مغلق*

----------


## dina fahmy

شكررررررررررررررررررررا

----------

